# Babies



## Ratty859 (Dec 15, 2012)

My friend obtained a preg.rat. when can she look at and or handle them?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

The new rat itself or the babies?

Since it's a new rat, obviously the friend needs to get a feel for the mother's personality. If she allows it, I would start handling the babies right away. You want them to get used to handling and socializing. They need to be kept warm and fed, so handling sessions are very short at first, but they should begin ASAP.


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

The babies can be handled as early as the mother allows--since the mother will probably want to be spending playtime away from them, especially down the road, it's a good idea for your friend to see if he/she can handle mom and get her some baby-free time. Some new moms are very aggressive and protective, though, so your friend will need to get a feel for her and probably do some trust training. She will not reject the babies just because they've been handled, so there's no worry about that.


----------



## Muttlycrew (Dec 21, 2012)

If the momma trusts her then as soon as they're born  I've had a couple of litters recently and the momma's have trusted me and always let me count them after birth. I don't take them out long though because they can't control their body heat long. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ratty859 (Dec 15, 2012)

Your answers helped ease her mind on the sitch.
No babies yet.she wants to join the forum but is running into troubles with sign in.
She has lots of rats lol,you guys will love her

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

I won't be a parrot and repeat what everyone else already said.

Hope she gets signed up. I'm sure you already told her that we are picture obsessed?


----------



## Ratty859 (Dec 15, 2012)

LightningWolf said:


> I won't be a parrot and repeat what everyone else already said.
> 
> Hope she gets signed up. I'm sure you already told her that we are picture obsessed?


Yup, and beans have popped! I will load pics if she can't make aan account soon.
Anyone know who she could email about that

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Ratty859 said:


> Yup, and beans have popped! I will load pics if she can't make aan account soon.
> Anyone know who she could email about that


Ask Jaguar or a mod like Cage, not sure they would give you their emails but should help out with the issue.


----------



## Ratty859 (Dec 15, 2012)

Emailed the contact us section.
The babies seem to before doing well. She changd out the bloody bedding, and momma seems crazy calm about the whole ordeal.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ratty859 (Dec 15, 2012)

Ratty859 said:


> Emailed the contact us section.
> The babies seem to before doing well. She changd out the bloody bedding, and momma seems crazy calm about the whole ordeal.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Still no word

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nathan4d (Feb 17, 2013)

Any pics of the babies?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ratty859 (Dec 15, 2012)

Nathan4d said:


> Any pics of the babies?
> 
> I'll see whati can do
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ratty859 (Dec 15, 2012)

so the mother has decided one is not allowed to be there, and has even buried the baby in substrate.
also this litter wasnt accidental, she saw the pregs rat at the pet store and brought it home to raise the babies.
she has experience with other animal babies
thanks guys, shes still having login troubles but got a responce.


----------



## BlooKetchup (Apr 3, 2013)

Hey guys! I'm new here... I was FINALLY able to sign up! I'm the girl Ratty859 was posting for  Thank you so much for the input! They will be 7 days old tomorrow and are fat, happy, squeaky, and growing like weeds so far. I've tried to attach a picture of them taken yesterday (hopefully it works lol)









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Welcome. Aw, they are adorable. glad you were finally able to join.

I hope he told you about me since I have a habit of doing this, But it looks like 6 Berkshires (5? one of them looks like it could be an over marked Berkshire or undermarked Hooded). 2 look like Variegateds (or Hoodeds, but their patterns look more like they are going to be Variegateds) and 5 Albinos. Looks like a mix of Agouti and Black ;D


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

OH MY GOSH THEY ARE SO CUTE!!! What area do you live in? If that overmarked hooded/undermarked dumbo is a girl I might have to beg you to let me adopt her.


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Also, BlooKetchup, you should start a whole new thread about the babies so you can update us all with pictures. We are very fond of pictures. DDDD


----------



## BlooKetchup (Apr 3, 2013)

Will do! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BlooKetchup (Apr 3, 2013)

Alrigty... Feed started! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BlooKetchup (Apr 3, 2013)

And Rumy: I live near Richmond VA


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Sad day! Not at all close to me, but there are a ton of people here in your area.


----------



## BlooKetchup (Apr 3, 2013)

Oh good... Cuz I want them to find lovely homes! 
Fear not... I'm leaning strongly towards keeping the little one you like 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BlooKetchup (Apr 3, 2013)

Do you guys think they're albinos or are they possibly beige? She was in the feeder tank with some blues, a beige (really light beige... Kinda champagney if that's a color for ratties), and Templeton who's a blue hooded.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

If the lightest rat in there with her was beige they might turn out beige. In a week or so you'll know better. Of course, if she just popped right after you got her there's no telling who was in there with her when she got pregnant, so they could be PEWs. You'll just have to wait and find out!


----------



## BlooKetchup (Apr 3, 2013)

Aaaahh I wanna knowwww! Lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

I think you'd be able to tell by now if they'd be blue... and you'd be able to see some sort of markings if they would be beige or platinum or any other light color. They'd be light, but they'd still be there. So I think it's likely they're PEWs... but it really is just a wait and see kind of game!


----------



## BlooKetchup (Apr 3, 2013)

They're almost definitely black not blue (though the varigated is much lighter so maybe?) but I'm excited to see 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ratty859 (Dec 15, 2012)

hey glad got it worked out. hows the 804 been? also glad to hear there are rat peeps in your area!
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BlooKetchup (Apr 3, 2013)

Been dull as usual (then again I'm not exactly out on the town very often lol). School, work... They usual. How 'bout you?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ratty859 (Dec 15, 2012)

BlooKetchup said:


> Been dull as usual (then again I'm not exactly out on the town very often lol). School, work... They usual. How 'bout you?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Just got a second job loading 16 wheelers with packages for ups lol. 11 to 5am but its fun.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

